# ponts différents et appli homekit



## carl30 (7 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Sauriez vous si il est possible de faire tourner sous l'appli Home des ponts de différents fournisseurs sans interférences dans l'appli, (aqara, hué par exemple).

Merci à vous et bonne journée.


----------



## Moutaille (7 Décembre 2020)

carl30 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sauriez vous si il est possible de faire tourner sous l'appli Home des ponts de différents fournisseurs sans interférences dans l'appli, (aqara, hué par exemple).
> 
> Merci à vous et bonne journée.


Bonjour Carl30 !
Quels sont tes problèmes d'interférences exactement ?
J'ai 5 ou 6 ponts différents et tout fonctionne plutôt bien pour ma part dans Home.


----------



## carl30 (7 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour Carl30 !
> Quels sont tes problèmes d'interférences exactement ?
> J'ai 5 ou 6 ponts différents et tout fonctionne plutôt bien pour ma part dans Home.


Bonjour Moutaille, 

Merci de ton retour rapide, en fait je n'ai pas de problemes, en tous cas pas pour l'instant ma question était : est ce possible ?
Je vais me lancer petit à petit et avant de commencer à investir je voulais savoir si la cohabitation dans home de model différents était possible, donc à te lire cela à l'air de fonctionner, peut tu m'en dire un peu plus sur les ponts que tu as ?

merci et bonne journée,


----------



## Moutaille (7 Décembre 2020)

carl30 a dit:


> Bonjour Moutaille,
> 
> Merci de ton retour rapide, en fait je n'ai pas de problemes, en tous cas pas pour l'instant ma question était : est ce possible ?
> Je vais me lancer petit à petit et avant de commencer à investir je voulais savoir si la cohabitation dans home de model différents était possible, donc à te lire cela à l'air de fonctionner, peut tu m'en dire un peu plus sur les ponts que tu as ?
> ...



D'accord, je comprends mieux.
Pour ma part voilà les ponts que j'ai:

Le pont Tradfri de Ikea,
Le pont Aqara,
Le ismartgate,
Le homebridge,
Le Philips Hue.

L'avantage de tous ces ponts compatibles Homekit est qu'ils se déversent tous dans l'app Home et que tu peux faire interagir les détecteurs, lumières etc... entre eux.
N'hésite pas si tu as des questions.


----------



## carl30 (7 Décembre 2020)

Ah oui en effet je vois que tu est sacrement équipé, j'ai déjà un pont hué et je compte m'équipé petit à petit, Aqara me tente pour certains éléments par rapport à son prix homebridge est encore pour moi, débutant, bien trop poussé.
A l'avenir je vais installé une automatisation de portail Nice qui par un module supplémentaire est compatible homekit, je compte aussi installé un Ipad comme concentrateur car je trouve que cela à un coté pratique pour tout les utilisateurs de la maison.
Mon thermostat d'ambiance est un Netatmo auquel je compte couplée des vannes thermostatique connectée.

J'ai lu aussi que l'appli Eve d'Elgato est bien plus poussé pour créer des automatisme.


----------



## Moutaille (7 Décembre 2020)

carl30 a dit:


> Ah oui en effet je vois que tu est sacrement équipé, j'ai déjà un pont hué et je compte m'équipé petit à petit, Aqara me tente pour certains éléments par rapport à son prix homebridge est encore pour moi, débutant, bien trop poussé.
> A l'avenir je vais installé une automatisation de portail Nice qui par un module supplémentaire est compatible homekit, je compte aussi installé un Ipad comme concentrateur car je trouve que cela à un coté pratique pour tout les utilisateurs de la maison.
> Mon thermostat d'ambiance est un Netatmo auquel je compte couplée des vannes thermostatique connectée.
> 
> J'ai lu aussi que l'appli Eve d'Elgato est bien plus poussé pour créer des automatisme.



Concernant Homebridge, j'ai du l'utiliser pour piloter ma TV mais je ne suis CLAIREMENT pas un fan de cette solution. Je suis dans l'écosystème Apple justement pour éviter d'avoir à mettre "les mains dans le cambouis". Mais je peux comprendre qu'il serve lorsque l'on veut pousser Homekit dans ses retranchements.
Concernant l'app Eve, effectivement elle fait bien plus de choses. Pour ma part j'utilise les automatismes intégrés à l'app Maison et lorsque ce n'est pas assez puissant, je passe par "Raccourcis" qui est également très impressionnant lorsqu'on commence à le maitriser un peu.

Pour ce qui est du concentrateur effectivement il a tout son intérêt. J'utilise pour ma part une Apple Tv 4k donc je ne saurai pas dire si les 2 sont aussi efficaces.


----------



## carl30 (7 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Concernant Homebridge, j'ai du l'utiliser pour piloter ma TV mais je ne suis CLAIREMENT pas un fan de cette solution. Je suis dans l'écosystème Apple justement pour éviter d'avoir à mettre "les mains dans le cambouis". Mais je peux comprendre qu'il serve lorsque l'on veut pousser Homekit dans ses retranchements.
> Concernant l'app Eve, effectivement elle fait bien plus de choses. Pour ma part j'utilise les automatismes intégrés à l'app Maison et lorsque ce n'est pas assez puissant, je passe par "Raccourcis" qui est également très impressionnant lorsqu'on commence à le maitriser un peu.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du concentrateur effectivement il a tout son intérêt. J'utilise pour ma part une Apple Tv 4k donc je ne saurai pas dire si les 2 sont aussi efficaces.


Oui j'ai hésiter aussi avec l'apple tv pour faire concentrateur mais le principe de la tablette fixer quelques part au mur me semble plus judicieux et bien plus pratique que de passer par la télé.
Je suis du même avis l'ecosysteme proposer aujourd'hui par Apple me suffit et quant on ne s'y connait pas assez il peut être imprudent de mettre les mains dans le camboui.

En tous cas merci de ton aide, cela me permet de mieux définir mes besoins à venir et les options à ma portée du coup.


----------



## cbarioz (15 Avril 2021)

carl30 a dit:


> Oui j'ai hésiter aussi avec l'apple tv pour faire concentrateur mais le principe de la tablette fixer quelques part au mur me semble plus judicieux et bien plus pratique que de passer par la télé.
> Je suis du même avis l'ecosysteme proposer aujourd'hui par Apple me suffit et quant on ne s'y connait pas assez il peut être imprudent de mettre les mains dans le camboui.
> 
> En tous cas merci de ton aide, cela me permet de mieux définir mes besoins à venir et les options à ma portée du coup.


Hello,
Concernant l'apple TV tu ne passes pas par la télé. Lorsque la télé est en veille et que l'apple TV l'est aussi ça fonctionne quand même. Pour ma par j'ai 2 pont HUE car je suis à plus de 50 appareils connecté au 1er pont. 2 ponts aqara. 
Comme concentrateur HOMEKIT j'ai 1 apple TV 4K 1 ipad et 2 HOMEPOD.


----------

